
N95 masks are being exported from the US - koeng
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddisalvo/2020/03/30/i-spent-a-day-in-the-coronavirus-driven-feeding-frenzy-of-n95-mask-sellers-and-buyers-and-this-is-what-i-learned/#438089856d44
======
WoodenKatana
By the end of the day, about 280 million masks from warehouses in the U.S. had
been purchased by foreign buyers and were earmarked to leave the country,
according to the broker — and this is all in one day.

Based on his knowledge none of the masks had been purchased by buyers in the
U.S.

------
devin
Any way to read this without paywall?

~~~
tyingq
[https://outline.com/wkbJJB](https://outline.com/wkbJJB)

